# market keeps force closing



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

Keep getting process com.android.vending stoped unexpectedly. Can someone help. I think i deleated the market app trying to get a themed one.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out droid-life they had a new market .apk on there a month or so ago.


----------



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

I have tried everything no zip i try works. Keeps saying invalid signature.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

sparkyman said:


> I have tried everything no zip i try works. Keeps saying invalid signature.


Not a zip. This is an .apk-->
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/08/2...ew-1-button-and-pin-protection-for-purchases/


----------



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

I finally realized to check the permissions on the apk. So i did and changed them accordingly. And now its all good. Thanks for the help.


----------

